
Why solution-to-market fit matters more than product-to-market fit - liquidnewsroom
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmPI64B4_Ls&feature=youtu.be
======
liquidnewsroom
Nice talk by PagerDuty's Jennifer Tejada, who shares insights on how to build
a customer focussed business. Instead of focussing too much on product-to-
market she actually proposes to search for solution-to-market fit. She advices
entrepreneurs to keep an eye on "big market," "big territory," and "ownable
territory" to be successful. Her presentation was hold at "Scale Together," a
conference in 2017.

